# **Pics frm Houston Meet***



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

We would like to thank everyone for coming out... Hope to see everyone at the next meet.. :thumbup:

http://home.earthlink.net/~tdrag97/PS Gallery/Speed1.htm

here's a sample...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Tdrag97 said:


> *We would like to thank everyone for coming out... Hope to see everyone at the next meet.. :thumbup:
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~tdrag97/PS Gallery/Speed1.htm
> 
> ...


Aaaak! Those rims! Make it stop! Make it stop! Make the bad man go away!

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Quite a few nice cars there, actually. Love that M Coupe.

This one, however....


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

:thumbup: 

With 75% of the cars there being silver, I'm having second thoughts about my color choice. Hmmm ... maybe I'll be a little bit different and get ... silver grey! :bigpimp:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice job with the pictures. :thumbup:

What a gorgeous Avus Blue M3 (shame that it's an automatic  ).


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Quite a few nice cars there, actually. Love that M Coupe.
> 
> ...


Yes.. I have to agreee.. I was sooo shock.. I was driving to the meet.. and find him.. and I just HAD to take a pic of it.. :thumbdwn: :tsk: but the worst was what was on his hood... damn.. I try to take a pic of it.. but damn.... it was nasty... afraid it might brake my digicam.. hehe 
He had a HUGE (I mean HUGE) hood scoop..



cruztopless said:


> *:thumbup:
> 
> With 75% of the cars there being silver, I'm having second thoughts about my color choice. Hmmm ... maybe I'll be a little bit different and get ... silver grey! :bigpimp: *


yes.. Silver grey is very nice.... one guy had it..but then he trade it in for a Mini Cooper S..


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Is that brake dust? If so, I'm impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: You know it... most if us were sporting the whole brake look.. :bigpimp: it was suppose to rain that day... so most of us didn't wash our car... hehehe:thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mintgrun belongs on some cars and just doesn't on others...


----------

